# Ethernet Port Not Installed



## markod (Dec 17, 2007)

I recently had my tower changed and when I got it back the ethernet port which is built into the motherboard is not working. It has a yellow light instead of green. It does not show up in network connections. I have tried to uninstall it from device manager but device manager doesn't let me uninstall it. I have tried to update the drivers but it doesn't help. Everything was working fine before the tower was changed. I even reinstalled XP (not a complete reformat but an upgrade install) and it didn't help either. I am about to give up on it and just use a USB adapter. I would appreciate any suggestions.
Mark


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What exactly does "tower changed" imply? Did you have to change the motherboard? Is this the original installation of Windows?

It sounds like they tried to change the motherboard under a running installation of Windows. At the very least, you need to go to the motherboard maker's site and download the chipset, NIC, etc. drivers and do an install.


*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## markod (Dec 17, 2007)

John,

Here is what happened. The on/off switch was broken/defective so the company that I purchased the computer from had me send it to them and as far as I know they moved all the components to a new case. So the motherboard should be the exact one that I started with. All my data was there just like before. 
However when I got it back the ethernet port never worked. It has a yellow light instead of a green one. Device manager shows it is there with a bunch of other WAN miniport adapters. The other adapters only show up if I choose "show hidden devices". If I try to remove any of the adapters in an attempt to reinstall them --I get a message that device manager won't install them --they may be needed to boot up the computer !

I then did a reinstall of XP just using the upgrade option --not a comlete reformat so I wouldn't have to load any programs again --and nothing changed. The ethernet port still is dead. So I am thinking it is damaged and short of opening the case there is nothing else I can do. For now I am using an external USB adapter to connect to my network and it works fine. I am just wondering what the heck happened and if there is a way to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## markod (Dec 17, 2007)

John,

To answer your questions, there are no yellow flags in device manager. I believe that I did install the chip set again as well. Everything else is working fne. It it just that damn ethernet port !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds like they broke it in the move.

Please tell me exactly what is listed under *Network adapters* in Device Manager.

Let's see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

